# Solar/wind charging?



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi folks, I need some advice with regard to keeping batteries charged while the van is not being used. We have our van parked near our home but as we live in a flat we can't get electrickery to it. The van has a smart charger and also circuitry to support solar panels. The question is what's best? We have just the one 85Ah leisure battery and I'm becoming concerned that letting it and the car battery go flat too often is going to shorten their life. The van is parked on the edge of communal property with partial shade from trees. Would a solar panel on the roof be enough? Would a free standing turbine be better? Anyone with experience of either/both?

Regards, Guy


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Guy

I would recommend at least a 20watt solar panel on the roof to look after the engine battery. But you could fit a bigger panel which could look after both batteries, and could be used to use for wild camping too. Would recommend the biggest panel you can fit on the roof, but would start from a 40watt panel

Phil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When we had the same problem I got 2 x 5 watt solar panels, you just connect them up, one via the ciggy socket the other via crocodile clips to the leisure battery, chuck on the dash and forget about them, I never had a flat battery again, now have a 40 watter on the roof, which is not much better, but cost a stuff of a lot more.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

*re*

We are based in Redditch but are mobile so we come to you pm me if interested.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I tried two 10W panels on the dash. Failure!

The solar reflect windscreen cuts it to about half and the weak winter sun provides minimum input just when you need it!

If you have a tracker and an alarm they put small but significant drain on the system.

I am still trying to figure exactly what happens with my van but NEVER let a lead acid go flat. They loose a lot of their charge capacity (Amp.Hours).

I would suggest go for an 80W panel that will provide useful leisure battery input and use CliveMott's fused link to keep both batteries charged from it.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There was an article in MMM some while ago about self build where the chap fitted a wind turbine on his PVC. 

He quickly removed it as it did stuff all for his electrical needs (a bit like the b**dy great things that are springing up in all the desirable locations in the coountry, costing an absolute fortune and NOT supplying energy when the wind aint blowing!! OK rant over now).

Also he reckoned it was very noisey inside when (if??) it was turning AND it has to be stored somewhere when not in use whilst a solar panel just sits on the roof out of the way.

A solar panel is a fit and forget item. It just sits there trickling in a few tenths of an amp all the time its daylight !! You dont have to worry about taking it down when you drive off or anything daft like you have to with a whirlygig !!

I have a 100w jobby on my roof and have connected the 2 x 110 AH leisure batteries to the starter battery as per Clive's simple and cheap solution. I never ever have to connect to EHU when my MH is parked on the drive and it is often in excess of 6 weeks between outings so the solar panel is obviously doing what it should, i.e. it keeps everything topped up nicely thank you. 

Remember a solar panel only needs light (not sunlight although bright sun will give more power) and all the time some light is falling on it some power is generated !!!! 

When I sell my MH the solar panel (and gaslow) will "migrate" to my new van!!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*wind power*

hi p1nkie the only way is a solar panel get the biggest one you can get on the roof or get two my first was 80watts then changed m/h then got 130watts because not happy with the smaller one and if you get a wind turbine take it down if it gets to windy .jud :lol:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

hi Guy, i would reccommend selling the flat and buying a house with a driveway or yard 8O


----------

